# Plug in mobile USB error



## mi06bba017 (Oct 14, 2013)

When i plug in USB cable with my mobile and Dell laptop the Usb is not detected and it say that the software usb is not recognise . kindly help me in this ..

How can i resolve the problem by make detection of my usb to my laptop ?????


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is this "Mobile" that you have?


----------



## mi06bba017 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sir could u help me for this  ???


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Help with what? Your question is too vague and we don't know what you are asking. Can you provide details as to what exactly you are trying to do and what the "mobile" device is? Are you talking about a cell phone? Which one?


----------



## mi06bba017 (Oct 14, 2013)

the message in right is the problem kindly help me out.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Your mobile needs a special driver to be installed in Windows.
You will be able to get that driver from the web site of the makers of your phone and it will be called something like
Windows USB cable driver and there may be different ones for different versions of Windows.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Or you have a faulty USB cable, faulty USB cable, or a faulty "mobile" device....oddly enough you still haven't told us waht this mobile device is.


----------



## mi06bba017 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sir i have samsung S2 y young galaxy 5320, any software or driver for this.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Assuming you actually mean a Samsung Galaxy GT-S5320, then you can install Samsung Kies which includes drivers: http://www.samsung.com/sg/support/model/GT-S5320LKABGD

Also, now that we know that you have an Android based phone, I'm going to move this thread to the Android phone section.


----------



## mi06bba017 (Oct 14, 2013)

Let me try this then i will tell you Sir.


----------

